# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Tove Jansson och Mumin

## EmDii

Hejsan 
Jag l

----------


## Kamion

[quote=EmDii]Hejsan 
Jag l

----------


## Leof

Ahem...I apologize!
I can write only in English.
I loved this book very much when I was younger. Won't* you discuss it in English in the book reviews forum? I'd like to know more about it. 
Thank you! 
*edited/added

----------


## basurero

> Ahem...I apologize!
> I can write only in English.
> I loved this book very much when I was younger. Wouldn't/won't you discuss it in English in the book reviews forum? I'd like to know more about it. 
> Thank you!

----------


## Leof

how would you say in English: почему бы вам не (сделать то-то и то-то)?
Thank you *basurero*! God's Fish save you!

----------


## basurero

> how would you say in English: почему бы вам не (сделать то-то и то-то)?
> Thank you *basurero*! God's Fish save you!

 K несчастью, я не знаю, как переводить эту фразу. Ждем тех, кто говорит по-русски лучше, чем я.   ::

----------


## Alware

> how would you say in English: почему бы вам не (сделать то-то и то-то)?

 Would you?
Why wouldn't you? 
IMHO

----------


## Kamion

I thought so too, but then I got confused because I don

----------


## Leof

Then, perhaps my first version was not so wrong? (_Why wouldn't you_...) 
I have no power to explain why it is dative. Russian grammar rules and laws are hopelessly hard for my understanding even after twenty four years of learning!  ::

----------


## basurero

I think "why wouldn't you do..." sounds very strange, like you are accusing someone of something, or maybe like you are too afraid to ask straight up or something... I think the best are: 
Won't you do this? 
Why don't you do this?

----------


## Leof

Aha now I see!

----------


## EmDii

[quote=Kamion]
Tyv

----------

